# Uber wants to buy all of Teslas self driving cars



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

bye bye "job security"???

http://www.autoblog.com/2015/07/08/uber-tesla-self-driving-cars/


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I want to buy one Tesla, but Uber doesn't pay me enough.


----------



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

So I guess tesla will be the new partner being that uber it's a technology company and not a transportation company.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Yep, I was wondering if the we're "gonna" buy a bunch of your self-driving Teslas is part of the Uber Spin to billionaire investors like Elon Musk, so that TK can follow up with a BUT.... while we're waiting, we'll gladly repay you Tuesday, for a few more billions invested today.


POST # 4/UberRidiculous: ANGELA!
Go to the Head of the Class.
I believe the Ol' Roundball Expression
mirrors the Mythical Sorority:

☆ ☆ ☆ PHI SLAMMA JAMMA ☆ ☆ ☆

His August Exigency has been SERVED!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

startin trouble said:


> So I guess tesla will be the new partner being that uber it's a technology company and not a transportation company.


POST # 3/startin trouble: You, Sir, get 
the Assist, but 
UberRidiculous did a Dominique
Wilkins with the #[F]UberBackboard!

Bison knows his Sports Metaphors.
Bison remembers the Cousy, Hein-
son and Russell Celtics...on the Radio.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

This is good for a laugh!!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Circa 2015
Some love living in the past.
The good ol' daze

From MIT 10 Tech Breakthrough Technologies in 2018 laughed at in 2015.

https://www.technologyreview.com/lists/technologies/2018/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Google will partner with lyft.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Circa 2015
> Some love living in the past.
> The good ol' daze
> 
> ...


Yep, good ol' 2015

*http://fortune.com/2015/08/27/remember-solyndra-mistake/*


----------

